# Quality Cheap Wax



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Your will get ripped for advertising with such little posts on here, but me likes one lb. globs of wax for cheap.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Shutup....you ice coasters don't need wax


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Your will get ripped for advertising with such little posts on here, but me likes one lb. globs of wax for cheap.


ya real cheap! Dont be wasting all ur money on overpriced products. Save it for the lift tickets and gas.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

It is too bad your shipping to Canada is 5$ more than the wax. Would be nice to support fellow ice riders.


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

Sudden_Death said:


> It is too bad your shipping to Canada is 5$ more than the wax. Would be nice to support fellow ice riders.


Where about in canada are you. We can try to custom tailor the shipping so it will be cheaper.


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

good luck with this venture, I ordered some today


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ny residents should at least get a few stickers...


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

sixpoint said:


> good luck with this venture, I ordered some today


Thanks man we appreciate it. We will have your order shipped tomorrow!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

EastCoastWax said:


> Where about in canada are you. We can try to custom tailor the shipping so it will be cheaper.


Ottawa, postal code K2L 2R3.


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

Sudden_Death said:


> Ottawa, postal code K2L 2R3.


If you buy our 1lb bar we might be able to ship for around $5 but ill look more into it tomorrow for a more exact quote.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

EastCoastWax said:


> If you buy our 1lb bar we might be able to ship for around $5 but ill look more into it tomorrow for a more exact quote.


Nice, it was the one lb. bar that I wanted.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just purchased some, but the delivery dates scare me a bit. I would like it a little faster and am hoping I receive it at least before I leave for my trip. I asked to be invoiced for USPS priority shipping (3.00)


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

Chandler789 said:


> I just purchased some, but the delivery dates scare me a bit. I would like it a little faster and am hoping I receive it at least before I leave for my trip. I asked to be invoiced for USPS priority shipping (3.00)


Ya we just got the Invoice for that out and will have that shipped today


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

EastCoastWax said:


> Ya we just got the Invoice for that out and will have that shipped today


I left my phone at my house today while at work and was late to see the invoice because I was not notified and was not looking out for it. But thank you for shipping USPS Priority!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

EastCoastWax said:


> ya real cheap! Dont be wasting all ur money on overpriced products. Save it for the lift tickets and gas.


I really hope you're just some teenage kid advertising for your dad. I can't buy anything from someone too stupid to spell you, your, and you're.


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> I really hope you're just some teenage kid advertising for your dad. I can't buy anything from someone too stupid to spell you, your, and you're.


Actually I own the company myself and because I said ur instead of your your hating. Its just where im from


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

give me a review on quality im thinking about buying it but its too good of a deal to be true...


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

ankkassa said:


> give me a review on quality im thinking about buying it but its too good of a deal to be true...


Thats totaly fine. Im sure you will receive a great review. The reason we can sell so cheap is that we receive out base ingredient from our co owner for very cheap.


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

EastCoastWax said:


> Thats totaly fine. Im sure you will receive a great review. The reason we can sell so cheap is that we receive out base ingredient from our co owner for very cheap.


not trying to be rude or anything but who is the co owner and do u you guys have race wax


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

ankkassa said:


> not trying to be rude or anything but who is the co owner and do u you guys have race wax


My co owner is just a long time friend who helped with research for the wax. His other job allows him the get it for super cheap, therefor passing on the savings to you. We dont have a race wax available yet but it is it development and testing stage. Like us on facebook for updates on that.


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

pm me when you guys get some because im in boarder cross and am just using all temp instead of race wax..


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

ankkassa said:


> pm me when you guys get some because im in boarder cross and am just using all temp instead of race wax..


If you could follow us on facebook it would be much easier. Thanks.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

EastCoastWax said:


> Actually I own the company myself and because I said ur instead of your your hating. Its just where im from


you+are=you're not your :thumbsup:


----------



## GnarlyBro (Dec 13, 2012)

*Bulk*

Would you sell bulk ammounts of wax to my ski shop?


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

GnarlyBro said:


> Would you sell bulk ammounts of wax to my ski shop?


Please email us at [email protected]


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

Links updated


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

I like it. Goes on nice, comes off nice & lasts. Good product.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Hertel super hot sauce. Fast....


----------



## EastCoastWax (Dec 10, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Hertel super hot sauce. Fast....


The same stuff but you pay way more.


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

^ agreed I like them both about the same East Coast & Super Hot Sauce. Ive experimented w 6 or 7 other brands


----------

